# Failed Migration from Lightroom Classic



## Ian Stables (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I have attempted to migrate from Lightroom Classic to the cloud based Lightroom.  I prepared the catalogue in line with recommendations here, started the migration which initially went okay, and then at about 35% VERY slowly (about 2-3% per 24hr), at about 50% the migration failed with an error message saying how sorry Adobe were!!  The photos appear to have come across (about 17,000) , but none of my albums and the date order is a bit messed up (I assume the metadata may be corrupted).
Question: How best to recover from this? 
1. Delete the photos in the cloud and start again from the backup copy of my catalogue? or
2. Accept that the migration process for 17,000 photos is going to be troublesome and recreate all my albums in the cloud and if at all possible tidy up the metadata?
Suggestions and help very much appreciated...
Many thanks
Ian


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm a little confused about versions of Lightroom and Lightroom Classic in your post.  Knowing the correct version of each will help how best to solve your issue.

Lightroom Classic is either version 9 or version 10. Lightroom (cloudy) is currently v4.1. So there is no Lightroom (cloud) v6. Assuming this is a typo and that you are on LRv4.1 for the cloud version and your LrC is v10 or v9, here would be my recommendations . I would delete everything from the cloud and start over with the migration. With 17,000+ images in Classic, you are going to need the Photography plan with 1TB not 20GB or the 1TB Lightroom Plan that does not include LrC or Photoshop.

Before you restart the migration, in Lightroom Classic you should use the menu item {Library}{Find all missing photos} to find and fix any photos that are not in the path location stored in the catalog.  Also Lightroom migration is finicky with videos. So, I would remove these from the LrC catalog before migration. (These can be imported into Lr later using the regular Import process)


----------



## Ian Stables (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi Cletus,
Many thanks for your help and apologies for the confusion, the versions are as you suspected; Classic v10.1, Cloudy v4.1 (I had picked up the misquoted version number from my IOS device).  I can also confirm I have a 1TB plan, so no issues with storage space.

I had previously prepared the Classic catalogue for migration by resolving any metadata conflicts and dealing with any missing photos, but thank you for the tip regarding videos. I don't have many, but will exclude them next time round as you suggest.

I'm going to give it another go, thank goodness I have a backup of the catalogue!
Ian


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2021)

I think it is important to verify that you have a subscription plan with at least 1TB of storage. The 20GB plan does not have enough storage to migrate 17,000+ images.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Stables (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks Clee,
I purchased the 1TB plan and my account page appears to confirm that...


----------



## Ian Stables (Jan 17, 2021)

So, I have prepared a new Lightroom Classic catalogue, removed videos and resolved metadata conflicts...   this time round Lightroom (Cloudy) migration process doesn't get past 1% before it throws the "Migration Failed" error.
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 17, 2021)

Ian Stables said:


> Any ideas anyone?


Ian,  I am afraid I am out of ideas.   Do you have plenty of freespace  on the primary disk for temporary files?   The migration builds some staging files during the migration.   There are others here perhaps more familiar than me.  I have only done the migration once and that was some time back.


----------



## Ian Stables (Jan 17, 2021)

A quick update...   from the second prepared catalog (no videos, per Clee's suggestion) I have exported from Classic several new catalogs , each containing one years worth of photographs.
Importing these individually into Cloudy has gone without hitch so far.


----------

